# 10 Uses for Apple Cider Vinegar to Keep Birds Healthy



## Ruthanne (Aug 18, 2017)

10 Terrific Uses For Apple Cider Vinegar To Keep Birds Healthy


I was looking for information on how much cider vinegar to use in water for birds to keep away parasites.  I found this link that may be helpful  for people who have bird friends:

https://www.thespruce.com/apple-cider-vinegar-keeps-birds-healthy-390356


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2017)

Good to use natural things Ruthanne, how are your feathered friends doing lately?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good to use natural things Ruthanne, how are your feathered friends doing lately?


Allison and Jasmine are doing very well.  They are crazy about each other and sit huddled up together often.  It looks like they are cuddling.  They feed each other and groom each other.  They don't fly around much.  Danny who has passed used to fly around the room every day.  Allison will fly around the room once in awhile and Jasmine will fly straight out and often lands in the kitchen.  I've been closing the kitchen door when I cook in case she decides to fly.  I can usually tell when they are about to fly; they will sit on the edge of the cage peering straight out.  I am giving them a little apple cider vinegar in their water as a prevention from parasites that some birds get.  The acidity leaves their intestines  in a condition where the parasites won't attach themselves because they can't.  

I'm thrilled with these 2 babies of mine.  Love my babies!:love_heart:


----------



## hangover (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm currently using Edgar Cayce's  lung remedy for lungs. It's called the charred oak barrel keg with apple brandy...I hope it works so I don't have to get a lung transplant, which I'm being evaluated for.....

http://cayce.com/health-solutions/edgar-cayce-charred-oak-keg-antiseptic-throat-lungs/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 21, 2017)

I didn't know about vinegar for birds. I'm not sure if I can add that to the drinking water of my bird because I put liquid vitamins in daily.I'll have to check that out. Another thing I worry about in the kitchen is our ceiling fan when it's on. He usually doesn't fly that high but you never know. He is 16 now and I hate to lose him because of a stupid accident. This isn't related but must tell you about my bird being madly in love with my son. Birds must have very acute hearing. He can be with me in the bedroom on the far side of the house and he can hear my son come in with his truck. He gets all excited,chirping and takes off down the hall to greet him. Sometimes I don't even hear him come in. Glad your Birds are doing well Ruthanne.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Allison and Jasmine are doing very well.  They are crazy about each other and sit huddled up together often.  It looks like they are cuddling.  They feed each other and groom each other.  They don't fly around much.  Danny who has passed used to fly around the room every day.  Allison will fly around the room once in awhile and Jasmine will fly straight out and often lands in the kitchen.  I've been closing the kitchen door when I cook in case she decides to fly.  I can usually tell when they are about to fly; they will sit on the edge of the cage peering straight out.  I am giving them a little apple cider vinegar in their water as a prevention from parasites that some birds get.  The acidity leaves their intestines  in a condition where the parasites won't attach themselves because they can't.
> 
> I'm thrilled with these 2 babies of mine.  Love my babies!:love_heart:



So happy that they've bonded so well Ruthanne, they are sweeties!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2017)

hangover said:


> I'm currently using Edgar Cayce's  lung remedy for lungs. It's called the charred oak barrel keg with apple brandy...I hope it works so I don't have to get a lung transplant, which I'm being evaluated for.....
> 
> http://cayce.com/health-solutions/edgar-cayce-charred-oak-keg-antiseptic-throat-lungs/



Good luck with the Cayce remedy Hangover, good that you're trying these things, heard much about Cayce on the Coast radio program for years now.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 21, 2017)

RuthAnne,  When the birds are grooming each other  and doing all that  kootchy  kooing  stuff;

Do you ever feel that you should leave the room  and close the door ?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2017)

hangover said:


> I'm currently using Edgar Cayce's  lung remedy for lungs. It's called the charred oak barrel keg with apple brandy...I hope it works so I don't have to get a lung transplant, which I'm being evaluated for.....
> 
> http://cayce.com/health-solutions/edgar-cayce-charred-oak-keg-antiseptic-throat-lungs/


Cool!  I hope it does work for you hangover!  I'll keep you in prayer.



Ruth n Jersey said:


> I didn't know about vinegar for birds. I'm not sure if I can add that to the drinking water of my bird because I put liquid vitamins in daily.I'll have to check that out. Another thing I worry about in the kitchen is our ceiling fan when it's on. He usually doesn't fly that high but you never know. He is 16 now and I hate to lose him because of a stupid accident. This isn't related but must tell you about my bird being madly in love with my son. Birds must have very acute hearing. He can be with me in the bedroom on the far side of the house and he can hear my son come in with his truck. He gets all excited,chirping and takes off down the hall to greet him. Sometimes I don't even hear him come in. Glad your Birds are doing well Ruthanne.


I have a ceiling fan but don't use it because it is in the room right across from the birds.  I don't think you should mix vitamins with apple cider vinegar but you never know.  Perhaps call an avian vet and ask.  They often have avian vet techies who will answer the question.  You may know that already. 



SeaBreeze said:


> So happy that they've bonded so well Ruthanne, they are sweeties!


They are adorable, yes.  I pick up Jasmine at times and when she tries to bite my hand I kiss her on top of her head and she stops trying to bite.  Then she flies from my hands.



Falcon said:


> RuthAnne,  When the birds are grooming each other  and doing all that  kootchy  kooing  stuff;
> 
> Do you ever feel that you should leave the room  and close the door ?


Ya know I thought about it but I like to watch...I'm weird!  LOL  Actually I look  away so they don't feel funny.  They are right in the center of the living room; they don't care who watches...lol


----------

